# Whos from the Niagara Region



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Im from the falls. 

Anyone else in the area?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Not very many members are from the Niagara region.

I do work Stoney Creek which isn't too far off lol


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Not very many members are from the Niagara region.
> 
> I do work Stoney Creek which isn't too far off lol


Ya not too far, there seems to be no fish hobbiests in this area. Hard to buy/trade.

Not many good fish stores around here to get decent stock.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

You can jut hit up a bunch of fish stores in toronto once a month or something like that, a lot of people drive much further to get to certain stores


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> You can jut hit up a bunch of fish stores in toronto once a month or something like that, a lot of people drive much further to get to certain stores


Im 23, with 2 small children. Extended driving trips arent always the easiest to plan haha.

But will have to look into that option soon, Or just start getting my fish online.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

b.appel13 said:


> Im 23, with 2 small children. Extended driving trips arent always the easiest to plan haha.
> 
> But will have to look into that option soon, Or just start getting my fish online.


wow that's tough...

yes unfortunately, there are not very many options for fish down that way. There's another member around Thorald by the name of Cimmel1 I think. Maybe you guys can talk and see how he does it? I'll check with his screen name. He might actually be on PN and not GTAA.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> wow that's tough...
> 
> yes unfortunately, there are not very many options for fish down that way. There's another member around Thorald by the name of Cimmel1 I think. Maybe you guys can talk and see how he does it? I'll check with his screen name. He might actually be on PN and not GTAA.


Ya ive been trying to find a decent store but the mark up is just rediculous. Places think the more tanks they have the higher they can mark up. Oh well its the hobby me and the wife have decided to get into so we must make it work lol.

Im going to try and make a huge tank one of these days, Im an unemployed welder at the time being so might try and make a nice metal tank.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

:/
I'm kind of in the falls...mostly in Hamilton for school so I'm in the area on some weekends. 

but I mostly just do 2 of the "major" aquarium stores a month on my way home (I take a more scenic route). last month went to aquatic kingdom and menagerie and this month I went to sea u marine and north american fish breeders. It helps if you have family or friends in the area so you have an "excuse" to go... 

it also depends on what you're into, salt stuff is more in the gta... fresh, while the "better stores are in the gta it's easier to find. I heard there is a new store opening soon, I think on bridge or near valley way... around that area. Not sure how good it will be, but hopefully it will be decent.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

acer said:


> :/
> I'm kind of in the falls...mostly in Hamilton for school so I'm in the area on some weekends.
> 
> but I mostly just do 2 of the "major" aquarium stores a month on my way home (I take a more scenic route). last month went to aquatic kingdom and menagerie and this month I went to sea u marine and north american fish breeders. It helps if you have family or friends in the area so you have an "excuse" to go...
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the store opening, Ill have to keep my eye on that.

Tonight we are just heading to Petland in st catharines, one of the better ones in the area but still crazy mark ups.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well atleast you can buy aquarium supplies from the states...SO much cheaper there, they are selling G6 fine prefilter cartridges for $25 there, it's 60 in canada >.> fish prices are about the same, equipment is a vast difference


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Well atleast you can buy aquarium supplies from the states...SO much cheaper there, they are selling G6 fine prefilter cartridges for $25 there, it's 60 in canada >.> fish prices are about the same, equipment is a vast difference


oh right... I forgot about that... haha.

umm and if you want you can get a pet perks card from petsmart (the one in st. catharines on fourth is probably one of the nicer petsmart I've seen), you can get most stuff at a lower marked price than the actual sale price they have listed. It helps a bit. It's where I got my ac110 filter for 10 dollars cheaper than big al's... not a whole lot, but it's better than nothing.

I've only gone to petland when I was younger when it wasn't "petland" I can't remember the name though, but it was pretty decent from what I remember.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

acer said:


> oh right... I forgot about that... haha.
> 
> umm and if you want you can get a pet perks card from petsmart (the one in st. catharines on fourth is probably one of the nicer petsmart I've seen), you can get most stuff at a lower marked price than the actual sale price they have listed. It helps a bit. It's where I got my ac110 filter for 10 dollars cheaper than big al's... not a whole lot, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> I've only gone to petland when I was younger when it wasn't "petland" I can't remember the name though, but it was pretty decent from what I remember.


Yes the petsmart on 4th is quite nice. Petland is awesome just hard to justify the high mark up as ive stated many times. Im going to goto the petsmart on 4th as I forgot about that one so thank you a bunch, If they dont have what im looking for, for cheaper then petland then ill go to petland.

I should just open a store if I could find a good wholesaler. 

good luck finding any rays or oddballs in this area.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

yeah so I just found out that place I was talking about might not be "new". It might be the same owners as the place on portage. but not 100% sure...

anyways, it's open now... valley way and victoria. by where the review was... I think it's the building right across the street.

I google street viewed and it's much bigger than the place on valley way if it's the same people, and they were the only place that I knew had marine fish so maybe they'll have more stuff. I think I might go tomorrow to take a look.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

acer said:


> yeah so I just found out that place I was talking about might not be "new". It might be the same owners as the place on portage. but not 100% sure...
> 
> anyways, it's open now... valley way and victoria. by where the review was... I think it's the building right across the street.
> 
> I google street viewed and it's much bigger than the place on valley way if it's the same people, and they were the only place that I knew had marine fish so maybe they'll have more stuff. I think I might go tomorrow to take a look.


Checked out the store today...Place is empty still. VERY small selection.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

b.appel13 said:


> Checked out the store today...Place is empty still. VERY small selection.


yeah, I was talking to the owner when I went this morning, he said the suppliers he ordered from to get stocked didn't deliver most of what he ordered, so he's hoping to get more stuff within the next couple weeks.

He just opened that store during the past week or late last week, so it's understandable that he doesn't have that much yet. plus... the selection he has right now is probably still better than all of the stores here in niagara.... sad but true.

he does have a nice looking powder blue tang that I kind of want.... just wish I had a bigger tank setup. Also, the wall where the clowns are is going to be all salt so, I'm happy cause he takes care of the fish, which is sometimes hard to find.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Do the stores in Niagara Falls offer price matching? If so yu might wanna price match MOPS.ca and BA.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

acer said:


> yeah, I was talking to the owner when I went this morning, he said the suppliers he ordered from to get stocked didn't deliver most of what he ordered, so he's hoping to get more stuff within the next couple weeks.
> 
> He just opened that store during the past week or late last week, so it's understandable that he doesn't have that much yet. plus... the selection he has right now is probably still better than all of the stores here in niagara.... sad but true.
> 
> he does have a nice looking powder blue tang that I kind of want.... just wish I had a bigger tank setup. Also, the wall where the clowns are is going to be all salt so, I'm happy cause he takes care of the fish, which is sometimes hard to find.


im just looking for a pair of black cons. Priced resonably, everywhere I go want like 7 bucks for one. Its rediculous.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

For more local fishkeepers, you might try http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com. There are a number of members from your area on that board regularly. IIRC, one is growing out a bunch of convicts for a club project (assuming that's what you mean by 'black cons'). There are also active fish clubs in your area.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

bae said:


> For more local fishkeepers, you might try http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com. There are a number of members from your area on that board regularly. IIRC, one is growing out a bunch of convicts for a club project (assuming that's what you mean by 'black cons'). There are also active fish clubs in your area.


Thanks just made a WTB topic. Hopefully I can find some, I have a 40 gal thats been set up for 5 weeks now waiting the arrival of a pair of them.

They will be the only fish in the tank so they will be very happy haha.


----------

